# furry anime



## harden13 (Feb 16, 2008)

is there such thing if there is let me know!


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Feb 16, 2008)

pokemon, digimon and yu-gi-oh


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 16, 2008)

Yu-Gi-Oh? What the fuck?

Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin
Ginga Densetsu Weed


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 16, 2008)

Yu-Gi-Oh, is I suppose. The monsters, some of them are.

-Onyx


----------



## Pmoss (Feb 16, 2008)

Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature
Genetically created cat/human hybrid.
Hard to find anime from the early 80's But amusing if you can hunt a copy down.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 16, 2008)

Hyper Police anyone? Fantastic series.

And to a lesser extent, Shining Tears x Wind.


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh oh oh! 

Samurai Pizza Cats!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh man... so much of these are old..

Some none Japanese ones? TMNT or SWAT Cats 

-Onyx


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh non asian ones now?! Thundercats, The Raccoons, Gargoyles(Fuck ya!), Chip n Dale, Darkwing Duck...Shall I go on?


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 16, 2008)

OH OH OH ONE STORMY NIGHT =3  I don't remember the japanese title but it's a furry movie...which might not apply here X3 but still wanted to point it out cause thats the only other furry thing I've seen on tv so far anyway...well aside from whiny the poo and a few others like that...and loony toons...


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 16, 2008)

I tried to look it up...Al lI got was a Days of our lives bullshit.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 16, 2008)

You can keep going on, but its not like I'll care.

-Onyx


----------



## harden13 (Feb 16, 2008)

ok ok sounds ok...but yu-gi-oh wtf?


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 16, 2008)

Meh, actually that is all i can think of at the monment...XD I used to be better...


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Pmoss said:
			
		

> Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature
> Genetically created cat/human hybrid.
> Hard to find anime from the early 80's But amusing if you can hunt a copy down.



Full movie right here 8)

...Oh, I can't really think of any


----------



## Coffee (Feb 17, 2008)

All-purpose cultural catgirl nuku-nuku is brilliant, and arguably furry.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm surprised stuff like Dragon Pink and Words Worth haven't been listed. It's just not furry without pr0n!


----------



## theg90 (Feb 17, 2008)

STRIKE WITCHES FTW!  Little catgirls flying in battleships weilding rocket launchers?  Sign me up!


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Feb 21, 2008)

Onmyou Taisenki. The characters are freaking awesome, and the series deserves much more popularity than it has. It's not dubbed though, so you will have to find it subbed. (Need be, I can point you in the direction)

http://img.verycd.com/posts/0509/post-64606-1127438216.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onmyou_Taisenki

Kogenta~


----------



## Magica (Feb 21, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> OH OH OH ONE STORMY NIGHT =3  I don't remember the japanese title but it's a furry movie...



Arashi no Yoru Ni.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Feb 23, 2008)

Just to add in what I can remember:
Lensman    there's a dragon-like alien in it.
Princess Mononoke has some talking animals in it: wolves, gorillas, boars.
The Cat Returns.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh jeez. How could I have forgetten Kaze Ghost Warrior!


----------



## Kibakun (Feb 26, 2008)

Gurren Lagan has furries, but unfortunatly the furries are the antagonists.


----------



## sakket (Feb 26, 2008)

Aisha and her entire race in Outlaw Star.
and don't forget Dragon Half.


----------



## DrakeWolf (Feb 27, 2008)

i did not see it posted yet... 
Wolfs Rain, anime about four wolves disguised as humans


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2008)

Legendz. Unfortunately, I have only been able to find up to episode twenty or so with English subtitles.


----------



## caitsith511 (Mar 1, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo! GXP
it has at parts some furry people ^^ not a whole lot but..atlease some.. & I think there a anime call K.O beasts with furries
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1358694xXs36bbq?searchId=4582433955717411221&rank=17


----------



## sakket (Mar 1, 2008)

DrakeWolf said:
			
		

> i did not see it posted yet...
> Wolfs Rain, anime about four wolves disguised as humans



thats what it was about? i thought the human forms were supposed to be some kind of symbolic mumbo jumbo..


----------



## Myoti (Mar 8, 2008)

One Piece does in a sense; one of the main characters is kinda-sorta one, and a character later on can transform into something like it. : |



> Gurren Lagan has furries, but unfortunatly the furries are the antagonists.


Only the first half.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 8, 2008)

Magipoka!!!!


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Mar 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Legendz. Unfortunately, I have only been able to find up to episode twenty or so with English subtitles.



I beleive there are more episodes out, and if you can torrent, I can show you where to get more. Dunno what the rules of posting those links are here though?


----------



## Lord Eon (Mar 8, 2008)

Curious. Do animÃ© cat girls count as furry? Or is it more down to individual preference?


----------



## Zero_Point (Mar 9, 2008)

Cat girls aren't furry, but they're not human either. They're just.... Cat girls.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

Bleach has one furry character that I know of, a massive fox-creature that is the Captian of a Court Guard Squad


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 9, 2008)

Since we're being totally vague, here, The Slayers has a couple of anthro characters in it.  The only one I can think of off the top of my head, though, is Noonsa, the fish man.  But everyone should watch that series anyway, even if it's not furry-based.  It rocks.
Maybe InuYasha counts?  Barely, I suppose.
Aside from that, the only other thing I can think of is Kimba the White Lion, which is, like, the oldest anime of all time.  I don't know anything about it other than that it came out in the 60's and has a lion as a main character.  So there you go.
Oh yeah, and thank the gods someone mentioned Dragon Half.  That show is so stupid it's brilliant.


----------

